# Plumbing or A/C?



## dwalke38 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello all.
I have been working with a plumbing contractor for about 4 years now and have some experience in the trade. I want to go to trade school to get my license however, I heard many licensed plumbers tell me that if they could do it again they would go into the A/C trade. I just wanted to get your opinions on the matter. If i was to go into A/C i would want to specialize in the chiller/water coolers, I heard that is where you make the big money. Yet, I do not just want to make good money, but enjoy the job and not work ridiculous hours (which I heard A/C mechanics do). So just wanted to get some of your opinions.
Thanks


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

go for the A/C. Plumbing is too hard and were all broke.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

IMO

Your are not in the program/school yet, I ask you not post to this site until you are in the apprenticeship.

Thanks


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron said:


> IMO
> 
> Your are not in the program/school yet, I ask you not post to this site until you are in the apprenticeship.
> 
> Thanks


Working for a plumber for 4-years doesn't qualify him? It seems that would eliminate more than one member here.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Working for a plumber for 4-years doesn't qualify him? It seems that would eliminate more than one member here.
> 
> Mark


Jose has worked for a plumber for eight years, not in the school, can he post here, ban was not set, he can read all he wants, and get all the advise he wants from here.

Lets take a vote.

Chime in everyone, allowed or not?

Majority will rule.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

It seems to me a guy who has worked 4-years as an apprentice to a Plumbing Contractor is a Plumbing Professional. In most States he would have already qualified to take his Journeyman's test.

On the other hand things are getting too crowded here anyways. Let's set a new standard which says everyone gets the boot unless they are a Plumbing Contractor or Master Plumber. That will keep all of the riffraff out.

Mark


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Both, why set limits?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

As Jeff Probst would say I'll tally the votes.

Allowed......... 5
Not Allowed... 0


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

dwalke38 said:


> Hello all.
> I have been working with a plumbing contractor for about 4 years now and have some experience in the trade. I want to go to trade school to get my license however, I heard many licensed plumbers tell me that if they could do it again they would go into the A/C trade. I just wanted to get your opinions on the matter. If i was to go into A/C i would want to specialize in the chiller/water coolers, I heard that is where you make the big money. Yet, I do not just want to make good money, but enjoy the job and not work ridiculous hours (which I heard A/C mechanics do). So just wanted to get some of your opinions.
> Thanks


When I was younger I wanted to be a plumber. However, the first job that came up was in a Union HVAC shop. I did a lot of piping in HVAC but it was for the most part duct work and equipment. After a while I noticed we worked overtime in the summers (A/C season) and were laid off every other week in the winter (heating season in So Cal). I left HVAC and took a plumbing job at 50% the money and never looked back. When I opened my own shop I did a little of each but mostly plumbing.

Mark


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

In what capacity for a plumber for 4 years? What is "some experience in the trade" after 4 years?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

dwalke38

You are allowed to post to this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

In Florida, it seams the HVAC service techs make more than most of the plumbing service techs. Just my .02


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Protech said:


> In Florida, it seams the HVAC service techs make more than most of the plumbing service techs. Just my .02


I concur. Mostly because there are more high ticket replacement opportunities than there is in plumbing.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

What difference does it make. Seems to me it is handled by a case to case basis. Obviously there are many people on here that work in different facets of the business. Its unfortunate there is not a clear cut litmus test that could be used. As I look at the sign in the upper right hand corner, I ask myself what is a Plumbing Professional Only? I suggest a sign change to clear up any confusion on who should be allowed.

*1. Have done some Plumbing Zone.
2. House I live in has Plumbing Zone.
3. Nacho taught me all about Plumbing Zone.
And my personal favorite
4. Professional Licensed Plumbers need not apply Zone. :wallbash:
*


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Do both? 

We rely on plumbing for our base income. However, more and more "plumbers" with a PU truck, saw, and can of glue working for $25/HR is shifting the ratio to refrigeration AC work.

A refrigeration tech has to be licensed to even buy product. The tools are more complicated and expensive, weeding out wannabes. Commitment to technical training is needed and constant. Pricing on repairs has much less resistance because most of the time the customer has no idea what your talking about-they just want or need it fixed. This makes it much easier to flat rate than plumbing. 

When I worked for one of the big box guys in LA a long time ago I got a call with AC out and a stoppage so bad it was overflowing in the house. Customer told me to fix the AC first. 

I hate to say this because my roots are really in the plumbing trade, but refrigeration contractors (the ones I talk to anyway) seem much more professional than the plumbers I know. They tend to cooperate more with each other (most of the local plumbers here hate each other) and openly share knowledge and ideas. Perhaps this is because the trade is more profitable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to do both but would now rather stay with plumbing. To do HVAC CORRECTLY is rather difficult and most in the field don't do it right. Ironically, the worst biggest enemy of an AC unit is the field tech servicing them. I've seen too many people out there specialize in change outs because they know nothing of diagnosistics. Dealing with AC units is also much nastier than doing plumbing. Your primary time for business is either the heat of summer or the cold of winter. Your conditions are always cramped and if you think playing in poop is nasty, try getting cut on a squirrel cage blade. Instant infection. 

You also need a tool for every single thing which is great at first but after a while wears on the pocketbook. The material stock on the truck is insane. I used to stock at least 15 different types of capacitors(yes I also use the turbo capacitors), thermostats, and motors up the ying yang, 3 different types of refrigerent, etc. Truth is you could roll in a box truck and still have to make trips to the supply house constantly. Supply houses is another thing-only open during banking hours. 

In truth, an electrition will have an easier jump to the HVAC side than a plumber. I'm glad I know the HVAC side as well but am just as happy to do plumbing. I make more money, stay cleaner(no BS), and need to stock less materials on the truck.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This is funny how the posting rules are applied...:whistling2:

We sit in a country of widely varied laws with one state stating any plumbing work must be done by a licensed plumber and across the border in the next state the shop is run by a licensed plumber and he can have any number of unlicensed individuals working for him...:laughing:

In the Plumbing Zone roll of the dice litmus test an individual who has many years of working legally under a licensed plumber in such a state is banned when he no longer works for the licensed plumber...:laughing:

Here we have an individual working under a plumber and his being here is questioned...

Yet a link spammer from India that probably doesn't even have running water in his home never mind ever working on plumbing, with a link to an American plumbing company in his signature is okay and not breaking any rules...:blink:

I give up trying to figure this place out...
The logic eludes me....:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like the majority rules in favor.

dwalke38

Your are welcomed here, good luck with your career.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> go for the A/C. Plumbing is too hard and were all broke.


 there are worse jobs to have besides plumbing. And this one is minimum wage.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm guessing the warm welcome may have scared dwalke38 away.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm guessing the warm welcome may have scared dwalke38 away.
> 
> Mark


PM sent he will return.


----------



## dwalke38 (Apr 18, 2010)

I am still here. Just wanted the posting to continue, seems like pretty mixed reviews from the plumbing and A/C perspectives.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

dwalke38 said:


> I am still here. Just wanted the posting to continue, seems like pretty mixed reviews from the plumbing and A/C perspectives.


Welcome to PZ :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Votes are all fine and dandy but, this site is not a democracy. If he is in the pipe trades (YES) then he is in. 

If someone is not buh bye. 

Seems pretty straighforward to me. As for the alleged spammer from India or wherever. pm me the username of the person. I will take a look. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I think for me the grass looks greener in the A.C side. I have had 3 HVAC guys tell me stories of people on the weekend with no A.C. Willing to pay A LOT for the A.C. to get back on. I never get that in plumbing. I have only done plumbing so take my advice with a BIG grain of salt.


----------



## Kace (Feb 16, 2010)

Why not get both ,that way you can do both trades.I've got both my Plumbing and Steam fitting and I'am now signed up as an apprentace A/C


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

tough crowd welcome to the zone


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

If I could afford to start over in another trade, I would. I would be licensed in everything, if I could afford to take a low wage and start over somewhere.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

You know I just jumped into plumbing over 6 years ago. I figured it was a good respectable trade and I took it on. After being a plumber as long as I have, which isn't long compared to many on here, I can tell you I have watched lots of other trades do their jobs in new construction and in renovation environments along side me, and I can't say there is a trade I would rather be in than Plumbing, Gas fitting & Hydronic Heating. It is such a large diverse trade, doesn't involve as much math as some of the other trades (not that I'm bad or scared of math, but it's not as intense as what electricians need to do for example). 

One of the first things I was told by my first boss was the more you know in this trade, the more you realize how little you know. And it's quite true. It's a huge, diverse trade, that has many oppurtunities & avenues you can take. To be proficient in all of them requires a boatload of expierience and eating up some extra technical training & seminars along the way. 

The one thing I have realized about plumbing also, is that there are a lot of guys that may have been in the trade for 10 years and they often cite this fact to justify their seniority, but to me it would be more correct to say they have 1 year expierience, 10 times.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

in my next life I'll be a G.C. ... ... =)


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*stick with plumbing*

In our area AC guys starve to death about 7 months
out of the year... 

it is just too seasonal to make good money..
we phased it all out decades ago and have never loooked back.. 

the same with hydronic heating...


service rules...


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2009)

Personally I frequent this site to chat with licensed plumbers. I say not allowed if you are not a licensed plumber or contractor. Earn your strips first; at ease men!


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

Can the plumbing trade be very different depending on what part of the continent we're talking about? In BC, plumbers make up a substantial part of the work force involved with environment comfort, specifically natural gas heating - hydronic and forced air. There is very little residential air conditioning. In states like Florida, are plumbers a big part of that workforce (environment comfort), or is it mostly the HVAC/R trade that deals with that kind of piping and equipment?


----------

